# Lohnt sich Gigabit?



## Amr0d (23. März 2005)

Lohnt es sich bei einem 08/15 Rechner mit ganz normalen IDE Platten etc. ne Gigabit Netzwerkkarte reinzubauen? Ich habe mir sagen lassen das ich aufgrund der Festplatten geschwindigkeit eh nicht die 100% Prozent Geschwindigkeit nutzen kann, wenn es hoch käme vielleicht 500-600 Mbit, und das nur weil der PC die Daten nicht so schnell verarbeiten könnte. Stimmt das? Würde sich sowas auch in einer kleinen Firma lohnen mit 10 Rechnern? In der Firma greifen diese Rechner auf einen Server mit einer SQL Datenbank zu. Sind da 100 Mbit ausreichend?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (23. März 2005)

Also bei 10 Rechnern sollten 100MBit locker reichen denk ich.
Ich wuerde dann an Deiner Stelle auch bei den Clients noch 10MBit einstellen, dann koennen alle 10 gleichzeitig ohne Probleme auf den Server zugreifen.
Bei 1000MBit ist das Problem, dass Du ja auch entsprechende Switches brauchst, und fuer GBit kosten die halt noch ein wenig mehr. Ich hab zwar keinen Plan wie's da im Moment preislich aussieht, aber was hoeher ist der Preis schon.


----------



## uemit1981 (23. März 2005)

Ein Gigabit lohnt sich nur bei über 200 Usern die dauernd auf das Netzwerk zugreifen.
 Ich stimme da reptiler zu. Nimm für 10 mann ein 100mbit switch. Ist kostengünstiger. Wir haben letztens für einen Kunden von uns ein Cisco Gigabit switch für 4500€ angeschafft. Ist also nicht ganz billig. Gruß


----------



## Amr0d (23. März 2005)

Und für mich privat? Hobbymäßig fahre ich des öfteren auf Lans die auch des öfteren Gigabit anbieten, würde es sich dann lohnen z.b. auf einer tausend mann lan. Merkt man dann unterschiede?


----------



## uemit1981 (23. März 2005)

Na klar. Das macht auf jedenfall sin wenn du eine 1000mann lan machst.
 Mehrbandbreite heisst mehr komfort.


----------



## Amr0d (24. März 2005)

Gibts auch besondere Unterschiede zwischen den Netzwerkkarten? Mein Board unterstützt kein Gigabit und deswegen müsste ich mir da ne Netzwerkkarte kaufen. Was kann man mir denn empfehlen? Früher zu 10 mbit zeiten hieß es immer 3com sei ganz gut weiß aber nicht ob das immer noch so ist


----------



## uemit1981 (24. März 2005)

3com ist immernoch oben dabei. Da würde ich dir auf jedenfall die Gigabit Karten von denen empfehlen. Am Gigabit musst du nicht viel beachten. Es sind wie 100mbit karten nur halt 10 mal schneller.


----------



## Amr0d (30. März 2005)

Habe mal bei alternate.de reingeschaut und da gibt es aber von 3com mehere Karten. Würde auch eine für 50€ reichen bei normalen gebrauch?


----------



## NomadSoul (30. März 2005)

Entschuldigung was hier gesagt wird ist relativer unsinn. In einem 0815 rechner lohnt sich Gigabit definitiv nicht, ausser es ist fest verdratet *und* an den PCI E Bus angeschlossen. 
Am normalen PCI Bus ist die Ausnutzung zu gering.
Warum dies so ist? ganz einfach der PCI Bus ist dafür zu Langsam
http://www.glossar.de/glossar/1frame.htm?http://www.glossar.de/glossar/z_computer-bus.htm
^schaust Du da!


----------



## uemit1981 (30. März 2005)

ich weiss nicht ob du den thread verfolgt hast aber im nachhinein ging es darum, dass man das gigabit auf lans einsetzen möchte mit mehr als 200 mann/frau.
    Es wurde auch bereits klar, das sich ein 100mbit für zuhause mehr als genug ist.

 Vor allem bin ich recht erstaunt, wie du auf die PCI schnittstelle kommst. Wenn man ein gigabit port am rechner hat dann kann man dies auch nutzen!
  Wir reden hier von ports die fest am MB sind und nicht über slots laufen. Also halte dich in deiner ausdrucksweise zurück.


----------



## NomadSoul (30. März 2005)

> Gibts auch besondere Unterschiede zwischen den Netzwerkkarten? Mein Board unterstützt kein Gigabit und deswegen müsste ich mir da ne Netzwerkkarte kaufen. Was kann man mir denn empfehlen? Früher zu 10 mbit zeiten hieß es immer 3com sei ganz gut weiß aber nicht ob das immer noch so ist



Der Herr beachte das, dann beklage sich errneut.
Desweiteren solltest Du dir mal die Blockschaubilder von Mainboards mit Gigabit anschauen. Es werden dir sicher einige auffallen, die den Gigabit Chip an den PCI-Bus geklemmt haben. Dies ist vorallem bei günstigen, und frühen Lösungen der fall.

So Far.


----------



## uemit1981 (30. März 2005)

Es fällt nicht in meinen Bereich mir diagramme oder schaltbilder von MBs anzugucken. Ich entwerfe lediglich reduntante, sichere und schnelle netzwerke anhand der informationen die mir vorliegen. Weder damals noch heute hatte ich ein MB das einen gigabit port hatte und nicht die leistung gebracht hat. Ich bin nämlich auf die leistung bei backups angewiesen.
 Wenn die hersteller den PCI slot oder was auch immer benutzen, dürfen sie ihre MBs nicht mit gigabit ports beschildern! Es sei denn diese dinger kosten 20€ und kommen aus Korea oder China.

 EDIT:
 Ich möchte dich auf keinenfall verneinen falls es so rüber kommen sollte. Es kann wirklich sein, dass sowas vereinzelt vorkam oder noch vorkommt. Mir ist sowas doch bis heute nich untergekommen da ich eigentlich meine systeme mir von unserem lieferanten zusammenstellen lasse.
 Im Privaten bereich gibt es bestimmt leute die damit probleme haben oder einige, die dieses manko noch nicht bemerkt haben.

 Aber zu diesem thread wurde eigentlich schon alles gesagt was gesagt werden musste und eine diskussion denke ich ist falsch. Ich akzeptiere das was du schreiben tust doch ab einem punkt habe ich angenommen, dass wir über die ports auf dem MB sprachen.

 Nichts desto trotz, schönen tag noch


----------



## NomadSoul (30. März 2005)

Auch wenn das jetzt etwas spammig wirkt =) 
Dir nen schönen Abend noch. 
=)


----------

